# Next up.. breakfast fatty



## northerner78 (Jul 22, 2017)

Potatoes, onion, green pepper, mushroom, Gouda cheese. Sitting at 250 nice and happy.













IMG_20170722_163517.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017


















IMG_20170722_171127.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017


















IMG_20170722_171920.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017


















IMG_20170722_175950.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 22, 2017)

It's gonna be done before breakfast though? Midnight snack. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## northerner78 (Jul 22, 2017)

It should be done soon. Up to 135° so far.  Breakfast for dinner!!


----------



## northerner78 (Jul 22, 2017)

IMG_20170722_200016.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017


















IMG_20170722_200057.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 22, 2017






Another successful run.  Q view?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent looking fattie!

Nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Jul 23, 2017)

very nice breakfast ...


----------

